# Homemade unique cover



## pixiedust319 (May 18, 2011)

When I got my Kindle3 I really wanted to get a case to protect it, but wanted it to look like an actual book. I also really wanted it to look like a vintage book, much like the text books in Harry Potter.
My final product was this:

























Hope you guys like it, too!


----------



## elakkljakldf (May 15, 2011)

This is amazing! How did you make it?


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

I really like this.  You did a great job.  I would like to see more pictures and how did you attach your kindle?


----------



## AlleyGator (Mar 25, 2011)

Very interesting, pixedust. What is it made out of...leather, material, etc.?


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Gorgeous!  More details please!


----------



## hmcurriers (Apr 13, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## megandgarr (May 19, 2011)

I love this cover! I just ordered my kindle last night, so I havent even received it yet, but I have been searching etsy for something similar. I am looking for a cover that looks like an old fashioned leather bound book. Can I ask if you made that yourself, or if you bought it somewhere? I love it.

Thanks,


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Great job!  You should know that we want details on how you did it   Very unusual, you have your Kindle on the left side instead of the right.


----------



## pixiedust319 (May 18, 2011)

Sorry for the backwards images, I took the picture using my Mac so it's a mirror of how it actually is.

This is made from an old leather address book I found on ebay. I asked the seller before hand for the dimensions to make sure it would fit. I put a nametag label on the back of my kindle so that it is easy to peel off, and then attached it with velcro. I then added 3 buttons (2 on the back and one on the front) along with a braided gold stretchy cord to make a closure. 

I will be sure to take better pictures when I find my actual camera! Hopefully later today I will have them up. I'm really glad you guys like it


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh, OK, the images are backwards, that's why your Kindle is on the left!  How did you attach the buttons?


----------



## BarbraAnnino (Jan 27, 2011)

Looks like an old Book of Shadows. Very beautiful!


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Very Nice !!  I thought it was custom made for "lefties" Ha!


----------



## kimdle (May 15, 2011)

NapCat said:


> Very Nice !! I thought it was custom made for "lefties" Ha!


Me too and I was thinking what a great idea for lefties.

It came out really nice, and very creative use of an address book!


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

I love it too!  Very creative and a wondeful idea!  It does look Harry Potter-ish!
Can't wait to see more pics and hear more about how you did it.


----------



## pixiedust319 (May 18, 2011)

After fighting with my camera I finally got some (kind of) decent pictures!

First off, here is what the book looks like normally:








The address book came with a notepad on the inside cover so I can now use it for a little pocket to put notes in (or a map of Middle Earth. Whatever your preference may be).

Here is the back of my Kindle and the velcro on the cover itself:








I did NOT want any sort of residue from the velcro on my Kindle so I cut up an Avery Label (#8395) to put directly on my Kindle because it is a name badge and peels right off.

The front button is held on by the little plastic clip that the buttons are sold with to have them stay on the little cardboard piece. I know they have a special name, but I don't happen to remember what it is... Anyways, here is what it looks like!









The back buttons are connected by the gold stretchy thread that I braided to make the closure. This is the best picture of it I could manage 









My total cost for my little project was about $25!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Very creative, thank you so much for sharing your pictures and your method.


----------



## Lizz (Jul 27, 2010)

That is so neat! I love the old skool vibe. I've seen some people do those types of covers with the old books, but a lot of the time it seems to come out kind of sloppy  Yours looks just great! I *heart* it <3


----------

